# No2



## titans1854 (Dec 22, 2003)

I've heard some people say it's crap and some people say it worked great for them.


----------



## jig (Dec 22, 2003)

For me it was a waste of money


----------



## MeLo (Dec 23, 2003)

People like No2 because it taste great becuase of all the sugar.It expenisve and it isnt exactly a high quality and bang for your buck product


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 24, 2003)

a


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 25, 2003)

worthless


----------



## 100%legalmass (Dec 27, 2003)

crap


----------



## topolo (Dec 28, 2003)

it sucks


----------



## prolangtum (Jan 5, 2004)

all these opinions are based on what? personal experience? Or are you regurgitating what you have read others post?


----------



## 100%legalmass (Jan 5, 2004)

my opinion was based on personal experience, but what may not work for me may work for someone else.


----------



## 22"bi's (Feb 7, 2004)

took nox2, stuff didn't do anything but cost me $40


----------



## brodus (Feb 7, 2004)

My brother plays college football, got sold on NO2 while picking up Protein @ GNC. 

Well, now it's become our favorite joke.   Everytime I call him I ask him about the "perpetual pump."  He has excellent genetics and trains like mad.  He got absolutely nothing from it...except he said it made him sweat, and he felt a little more "intense" sometimes.   No gains, super pumps, rapid recovery, etc.  Plus he said taking that many horsepills is a pain in the a$$.

 This product is overpriced, overmarketed garbage.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 8, 2004)

Not worth the money!! I have a bottle I'm finishing up right now and will never buy it again. The brand I'm using is put out by Max Muscle.
Thanks!!


----------



## x_muscle (Feb 8, 2004)

many people say its worthless, but i tell you it gives me  pumps better than creatine or even PHs. many of the people that tell you its worthless hasnt even try it


----------



## ghost (Feb 9, 2004)

I may try some arginine down the line. I have read that it gives similar effects and costs a lot less tan NO2. Have read very few positive threads on this product but that could be that most people are writing based on what they have heard instaed of poersonal experience.


----------



## grf74 (Feb 16, 2004)

I used NO2 by EAS. For it me it work great as far as energy and strength go. Pumps, nah, no difference, I get a better look using creatine. I loved the energy, cuz if there is one thing I look for is something to give me more energy. Anyway, creatine has been the best for that too. 

When cycling off creatine though, I try different things. I tried Twin Labs, Nitrate Fuel...worthless. I am now trying just GNC ArginMax, a much cheaper solution. I have only been taking bout 3g though, and I have seen a post here suggesting 3 in the morn, and 3 more later. So, I think I will up my dosage. I can't tell you how it has been yet, only been on it for a little more than a week, and have only been off creatine for a week now, I willo update later somewhere in the forums.


----------



## BruceWayNE (Feb 16, 2004)

Definitely wasted my time. But I got it from gnc so I took it back and got some protein, good thing I didn't waste my money!


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 16, 2004)

anything you buy from gnc is a waste of money. buy your supps off the net.


----------



## Budz08 (Feb 16, 2004)

i was on it for quite some time and I never noticed any positive effects because of the NO2. I was on it for about 2 months and then i stopped taking it and there is no difference in my appearance of my training at all.


----------



## Budz08 (Feb 16, 2004)

***no difference in my apperance OR my training at all


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 26, 2004)

worthless

the only thing it did for me was make the veins on my cock bigger LMAO
(literally)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

I actually bought the MRI 80 dollar GNC version and did EXACTLY what they in their cute little 1$ book.  Even though I read it was a crock, I had to try for myself.

It did absolutely NOTHING.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> I actually bought the MRI 80 dollar GNC version and did EXACTLY what they in their cute little 1$ book.  Even though I read it was a crock, I had to try for myself.
> 
> It did absolutely NOTHING.



No2 companies probably make all their money on first time users that just want to try it out cause there will be like 1 in 5 people that say it's great.


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 27, 2004)

hehehe probability, love college stat class DAYUM...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been taking 10 pills of NO2 everyday and 3mg of methyldienolone per day for less then a week and I don't know what is actually doing what, but I notice more energy, my muscles feel and look more dense almost like being pumped all day, and my cock appears to be getting bigger. Like a permanant chubby. I also get really hot like i'm on some kind of thyroid pills. I sweat just sitting still almost all day. So I've had to up my water intake to almost 2 gallons a day to make sure I don't dehydrate.


----------



## brodus (Mar 19, 2004)

Just my call, but M-dien is infinitely stronger than any No2 product, and at 3mg a day, you're dick isn't the only thing that's going to get bigger.

Smart thinking on the extra H2O.

BTW, Even 10 pills of No2 a day isn't going to blast you like pure argining powder that you can economically dose at 20 grams a day.

I usually cut out other supps when I try something new, just so I can see what is going on with my body.


----------



## mousie (Mar 19, 2004)

Did everyone (who posted as poor) follow the directions?

And TrojanMan, we better "check out" that chubby!


----------



## brodus (Mar 19, 2004)

I think the poll reflects what people have been saying-->about 15-20% of people might have "great" results, but for the vast majority, NO2 is crapola, even if you double to dose.


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 19, 2004)

is NO2 pretty much just argine? if i supplemented with argine, what kind of results should i expect?


----------



## redspy (Jun 9, 2004)

Probably the most ineffective supplement I've ever taken.


----------



## wantsomepizza (Jun 9, 2004)

titans1854 said:
			
		

> anything you buy from gnc is a waste of money. buy your supps off the net.


Not everything, i just picked up some Russian Red Actijubes at GNC the other day, actually got 4 boxes of 10 for $25 with my gold card


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 18, 2004)

<--------Supplementing with NOW L-Arginine Powder.  Bought it at Bulknutrition.  Tastes very much what I would expect ass to taste like.  Have been taking it the last couple days.  Like it very much.  Have more energy thru the day.  Have a family history of high cholesterol.  Taking 12g/day.  Wang won't go down.


----------



## bdmagnum (Jun 24, 2004)

I have personally tried NO2 and did not get the results I expected.  Being over 200 lbs and taking 10 tabs/day, one bottle only lasts 18 days.  In my opinion, not worth the money.


----------



## thomascalandrin (Jun 25, 2004)

i have tryed MRI no2 and i can say that it worked somewhat not even close to the claims that the company made. i was wondering if
anyone ever tried a product from thermolife called "XPLODE" http://www.discountanabolics.com/pa...THERMOLIFE/TL05
a friend of mine had been using it for a while and i am trying to find out some more about it before i give it a try its supposed to have the same effects as no2 only better 

thanks


----------



## juangalan (Jun 25, 2004)

Total crap!!


----------



## thomascalandrin (Jun 25, 2004)

juangalan have you tried the stuff?  what is you basis for saying that its "total crap"?  im not defending the product in any way.  i would just like an explnation for your opinion.  you cannot just say something is "total crap" without frist trying it or having some tangable reason. if you make a comment like that with nothing to back it up it doesnt really mean much.  thanks for the reply.


----------



## Frederick (Jul 11, 2004)

hallo,

I have bought some Nitrous from Syntrax and it works very good for me but you have to take it on a empty stomach 2 times a day.
It gives me a very full muscle feeling and excellent pumps and strength gains.

GRTZ

Frederick


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2004)

Trojanman, are you that fucking stupid? It's crap-the stack you're using is crap. I have no idea who'd be interested in your dick, so keep it in your pants and shut the fuck up and say something worthwhile, instead of acting like a pockfaced, pencil-neck dumbass.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 14, 2004)

I"ve tried No2 Nox2 and Nox3

No2 gave me great pumps and I swear it lowed my bf. 
Nox2 did crap (I hate pinnacle)
Nox3 is like No2 but 10x better pumps and only cost 25$

My girlfreind really likes nox3


----------



## madden player (Jul 14, 2004)

Worthless...waste of money.  If it works for you, just buy L-Arginine and add it to your post workout recovery drink, this is much cheaper.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 14, 2004)

mix satur8 or v12 with nox2, or nox3- it will give pumps to blow your mind..


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 14, 2004)

i usually mix l arginine- and l glutamine- in the morning with one serving satur8. then later, like before my workout i take 1 more serving of satur8, and right after i take creatine and 3 nox 3 pills. my pumps are so hard it hurts to work out - but i love it so much the pain is almost fun. i take the creatine during bulking, otherwise just the no products. maybe its too much i dont know - i only use this for 1 month at a time.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 14, 2004)

That sounds about right.  I love having to wait to take a shower, because i know I wont be able reach far enough to shampoo my hair.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 14, 2004)

I get great pumps and quicker recovery between sets if I take it on an empty stomach atleast 30 min prior to a meal twice a day--which is exactly what the directions say to do on the kind I use (Universal Nutrition NOX3). But, at $1 day it is expensive and unnecessary. No, it does not compare to creatine. And it doesn't work well with caffeine or Ephedra (also mentioned in the directions). I think it has served me better than other products in that price range--HMB! I can speak for myself and this specific brand--it works well when used as directed.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 14, 2004)

Personally,,,, I think itz the greatest thing out for strenght ..natural.. but aslo in my opinion I think it really sux if your a bodybuilder.... But I recomend it for Sportz cause it got me stronger when Im at a point were itz starting to get really hard to get stronger.

THATZ WHY BODYBUILDERZ DONT GET THE RESULTZ THEY WANT BUT SOMEONE IN TO BEING STRONG AND STRONGER WILL


----------



## Luke9583 (Jul 14, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> And it doesn't work well with caffeine or Ephedra (also mentioned in the directions).


You know, i missed that... but on nox3 I get a pump from just drinking a small cup of coffee at work.  I swear to god.  I must be a lucky person or something.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 15, 2004)

Sounds like you guys would recommend taking L-Arginine.  Have heard some negative things about it on this board.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 15, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You know, i missed that... but on nox3 I get a pump from just drinking a small cup of coffee at work.  I swear to god.  I must be a lucky person or something.



It is in the warning, and I have found it to be true. The empty stomach is the key, though. Funny that the cheapest stuff works. Of course, NOX3 is not justarginine like the others.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 15, 2004)

eskimo515 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you guys would recommend taking L-Arginine.  Have heard some negative things about it on this board.



I would recommend NOX3 from Universal Nutrition. Everything else cost too much. Just make sure to follow the directions precisely.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 16, 2004)

I was thinking of just buying some L-Arginine in bulk and adding it to my protein shakes, like others have suggested.  Seems like the cheapest way to go.

How does taking any of these products impact your workouts.  Are you able to work out more?  Less?  Same?  I get the pump idea, but I was curious about the workout feel.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 21, 2005)

It should help with general circulation, which will contribute to overall health. shoot for 6-9g a day, and you'll be in the money. Dont buy the hype


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 21, 2005)

L-arg is limited in its effectiveness....AAKG is the way and that is what is in all the nitrix oxide products...alpha arginine keto gluterate.


Those AAKG products work for me on a moderate basis...I don't strength train, but my lifts (chest/back/legs) increase by 10-20lbs when using it...I just like the pumps I get w/ it....for a supplement it gives solid pumps.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2005)

Maximum Pump


----------



## Joseph (Dec 20, 2005)

If your talking about that 80$ a bottle stuff from GNC I havn't tried that but I have tried the 20$ a bottle stuff from wal-mart with some results. It seems I have had some increased vascularity in forarms and lower area my wife says. I think the only way your realy going to notice the difference in vascularity is if you have a low body fat percentage other wise the results are only going to be noticable in areas were there is less fat. Most people replying to this forum have used this stuff or generic versions for a wopping 1 month which I think needs to be noted. Unless your taking dianobal your not going to get gigantic results that quickly from most if not all non-anabolic body-building supplements. Talking to the people at the local GNC here say they have tried other generic off brand stuff (not MRI) and say that they have had mediocer resutls in comparison to the great results they got from the MRI stuff which they seemed to be very impressed with granted they were emplyees at the store. So in conclusion from my limited understanding and experience it seems that from the cheaper stuff it will take longer to get the same results as you would get from the more expensive MRI stuff. Also the just supplementing the L-arginine earlier post presented sounded good I thought considering it's pretty much what the nos is and much cheaper.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

From my understanding it highly depends on the brand you take. I KNOW this much. Pinnacle NOX2 sucks a hairy elephant turd! That's bad, and quite a bit a sucking folks...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Joseph said:
			
		

> If your talking about that 80$ a bottle stuff from GNC I havn't tried that but I have tried the 20$ a bottle stuff from wal-mart with some results. It seems I have had some increased vascularity in forarms and lower area my wife says. I think the only way your realy going to notice the difference in vascularity is if you have a low body fat percentage other wise the results are only going to be noticable in areas were there is less fat.


 
Not that I care but does that mean you have a skinny peter?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> <--------Supplementing with NOW L-Arginine Powder. Bought it at Bulknutrition. Tastes very much what I would expect ass to taste like. Have been taking it the last couple days. Like it very much. Have more energy thru the day. Have a family history of high cholesterol. Taking 12g/day. Wang won't go down.


 
Oh man..................... I gave mine away it taste so bad...


----------



## Joseph (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> From my understanding it highly depends on the brand you take. I KNOW this much. Pinnacle NOX2 sucks a hairy elephant turd! That's bad, and quite a bit a sucking folks...



Yeah, the guys at the GNC said that original MRI brand that first came out with the stuff had this patended formula that everyone else afterwards tryed to copy but aparently from these guys prospective with little success, of course again they were employees of GNC.


----------



## Joseph (Dec 20, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Not that I care but does that mean you have a skinny peter?



Thats funny..


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Joseph said:
			
		

> Yeah, the guys at the GNC said that original MRI brand that first came out with the stuff had this patended formula that everyone else afterwards tryed to copy but aparently from these guys prospective with little success, of course again they were employees of GNC.


 
*The original usually is the best. At least for awhile... Check this stuff out. I may... http://store.yahoo.com/vitadigest/nutrabolics-ae2.html*





Nutrabolics AE2 Arginine Ethyl Ester Produces Explosive Muscle Growth Within Muscle Tissue!

Generating a groundbreaking buzz from the day it's been introduced, Nutrabolics AE2 Arginine Ethyl Ester is the first Arginine Ethyl Ester product ever to be released into the supplement industry. With a beyond potent combination of two drug-like arginines, Nutrabolics AE2 Arginine Ethyl Ester will equal or surpass the ability of any prohormone or nitric oxide booster to produce explosive muscle growth within muscle tissue. Nutrabolics AE2 Arginine Ethyl Ester contains new biochemical Ethyl-Ester technology (Arginine Ester Technology) stacked with the ultra potent nitric-oxide-releasing-compound, Arginine Alpha Ketoglutarate. By combining these two radical forms of arginine, the ability for arginine to be fully absorbed into the bloodstream, transported to muscle tissue, and absorbed inside muscle cells has, for the first time ever, reached close to 100% efficiency.

The mix of these two Arginines is the secret to Nutrabolics AE2 Arginine Ethyl Ester proprietary formulas success.

*Nutrabolics* has assembled an all-star team in research, chemistry, nutrition, manufacturing and quality-control to bring this new compound to the market; Nutrabolics AE2 Arginine Ethyl Ester is a classic case of real science and innovation working together for unsurpassed results!

*Nutrabolics AE2 Arginine Ethyl Ester* is the new protocol for any athlete interested in achieving a hard, lean physique or for those that have been predictably disappointed by the hype promised by inferior Nitric Oxide products. If you got a "pump" from any old NO product, you are in for a skin-bursting experience with Nutrabolics AE2 Arginine Ethyl Ester!

[FONT=arial,verdana,sans-serif]*AE2 Recommended Use*[/FONT] 
Take four nutrabolics ae2 capsules with 8 oz of water with breakfast or lunch. Wait 4-6 hours and take another four four capsules with a meal.


----------



## Cardinal (Dec 20, 2005)

I am getting the same feedback from the MRI stuff.  I have worked at gnc part time for about 5 months and the MRI stuff is the only thing I will recommend and sell.  I won't recommend anything that I haven't used myself or that I don't think produces the results the compound 'should' produce based on research.  I assume you would get the same results from just powdered l-arginine aakg etc.  

I tried it free of cost and liked the results from MRI.  The only thing I was looking for was a pump effect and looking better in the mirror overall w/o water retention, which as far as I can tell, it worked as touted in that regard.  Didn't gain an ounce of strength.  Didn't expect to.  Didn't help with nutrient partitioning as far as I could tell. Again, didn't expect it to.


----------



## cg18862 (Jan 17, 2006)

I've been taking AAKG for about 3 months now and I've definitely noticed more vascularity & a longer "member".  From my experiences, cardio is what makes this supplement work for me.  I take it on an empty stomach and head straight for the cross trainer, then work out intensely.  What a pump!

Now, when I don't do any type of cardio for an extended amount of time, then it will not work for me; no pumps or strength increases.  IMO cardio & extended period of supplementation is the key to this supplement!


----------



## pumped38 (Feb 8, 2006)

was on it for 3 month's it is expensive but works great for me


----------



## NO2 (Mar 6, 2006)

It does give you good pumps and make you look fuller you have to take more then one bottle tho or you won't notice the effect it takes about 5-6 weeks before you notice it. it will not make you stonger of bigger but make you look very puffy i guess you could say i didnt mind it makes you tri's stand out big time and the top head of the bicep stick out when you flex your arms!!!


----------



## Nachez (Mar 22, 2006)

why not just go with L-arginine
its cheap  plenty of bang 4 ur buck!

u can gettem in 900 mg strength
200 caps for 13 bux.

for the same 80 dollar price of NO2 u can buy  like 6 bottles of regular l-arginine.


----------



## Nachez (Mar 22, 2006)

arginine ethyl ester is also the new sup on the block

may be the best  form of arginine

look how good CEE was.


----------

